

Google App Engine is Dead Again - jis

And so is code.google.com which hosts the status update page. I've seen this movie before didn't I?
======
phaet0n
It seems it was down for 20 mins at 11pm Eastern time.[1] Service has resumed,
but an assessment of the cause has yet to be provided as of 2am.

[1] [https://groups.google.com/d/topic/google-appengine-
downtime-...](https://groups.google.com/d/topic/google-appengine-downtime-
notify/TYEvpd8PtUk/discussion)

------
Goranek
I don't understand Google.. they have best cloud infrastructure on web, and
still their cloud products are s*it

It's unbelievable that Amazon is leader in cloud business and not Google

------
ggk
I am just curious, how many people here on HN uses google app engine?

~~~
ayers
I use it but only for personal projects, nothing commercial.

~~~
infoseckid
wow! they have A User!!!! :)

------
factorialboy
Google App Engine died for me long ago with their technology lock-ins and
horrible pricing structures.

